# All Set Newb Here!



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a 2 day trip coming up and I'm all set! I have all of my gear except for my gloves, fleece hoodie, and a beanie. My local shop is having a "30% off all snow gear" sale. I got everything from them except for the board, 1st layer, and goggles. Got the board from a forum member. Thanks grasschopper! Here's what I got:
2010 Lib Tech T.Rice 157 - $290 - I kmow it's not a beginners' board, but I couldn't pass it up!
Union Force bindings - $140 - not ideal for the board, but again, I couldn't pass it up!
32 Summit boots - $70 - wore them around the shop while shopping, felt like a pretty good entry level boot
Anon goggles - $48 - purchased off of ebay
Gold's Gym 1st layer - $40 - Gold's Gym? I know right??? On sale at Walmart, hell, i'll give it a try!
32 Ridgeline socks - $14
32 TQ jacket - $120
Nike Ruskin pants - $147


When it's all said and done I will have gotten all of my gear for around 1 grand! And being that the gear should last me 2-3 seasons, I'd say that's a steal! Now i wish this trip was this weekend! It sucks staring at all of this gear!


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Do some carpet boarding. its always fun. Too bad doing presses in the living room on carpet is much easier than snow haha.

Also I don't see why the forces are a bad match for the T Rice. Forces work on anything haha.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been carpet boarding all morning...lol!


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

haha nice.


----------



## quantum (Jan 19, 2011)

Smell of fresh powder on the mountain...Priceless


----------

